# Performance VW Font or File Help?



## lbruzda44 (Aug 25, 2010)

Does Anybody know what the font or where to get the file so i can get it printed at a local shop.
It would be much appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Font for what? Gauge numbers, switch lettering, exterior emblems? When, 1970, 1990, 2000, 2010?


----------



## lbruzda44 (Aug 25, 2010)

the vw performance logo that they put on the front windshield


----------



## calgonUK (Oct 8, 2008)

why dont you just email performance vw and ask for a sticker, there really nice guys


----------



## kevlar_vw (Jan 5, 2005)

or build a PVW worthy car...and they'll come to you


----------



## professorE (Jul 20, 2010)

*PVW logo...*

The font used for the logo is Helvetica (different weights for "Performance" and "VW") so any vinyl shop should be able to reproduce it without blinking. If for some reason you get stuck with an art charge, I can email you an appropriate format for them to use.

I reproduced this in about 3 minutes (including looking up the logo):


----------



## jnich07 (Jul 2, 2009)

this is kinda illegal.... but only if they sell the stickers... if they just give them away, then you are good to go


----------

